# stp banner



## tober (Jan 4, 2009)

i am wondering what the general interpretation amongst members here is, as to what the banner on top of the STP page is? considering the image can be potentially illusionary. matt and i have some disagreements about it, and are curious as to whaat other people, think it depicts. the one with the orange sunset.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 4, 2009)

that was a photo taken of me in my earlier years of cattle rustling. hell, i thought everyone knew it.


----------



## gadabout (Jan 5, 2009)

Horse my arse... that's a dingo! May even be an aquatic dingo.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 5, 2009)

shure it's not bigfoot?


----------



## tober (Jan 5, 2009)

i, like the rest of you assumed it was a horse. some lonesome cowboy riding off into the sunset. but matt insists that there is no horse, and its just a guy sitting on a fence. we just wanted to see what others thought.


----------



## Labea (Jan 5, 2009)

what do you have to say for yourself matt? haha. 

i liked when the banner changed. and i think it would be cool if certain submitted photos taken by some members that were truly good pictures were displayed on the top. but i dont really care, it would just be really neat. 

i like errythang you've done with the site, keep it up!


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 8, 2009)

yup guy on a horse.....
ok why a guy on a horse? shouldn't the banner be like SUPER train core with like a open box car & some dirty kid drinking a 40 with his arm around some hot babe and a dog at their side? you know your average nuclear family......


----------



## Double-A (Jan 8, 2009)

i don't know. i think it could possibly be someone with a child on their shoulders looking into the sunset. 

as for the site, matt, you've done a damn good job. i think it's pretty cool that you take time out of your life so that we can have a space to bounce ideas and shit off of each other. i've always wanted to do something like this, but lack the skills. and if i did do something like this, it would look godawful. so thank you.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 9, 2009)

Double-A said:


> as for the site, matt, you've done a damn good job. i think it's pretty cool that you take time out of your life so that we can have a space to bounce ideas and shit off of each other. i've always wanted to do something like this, but lack the skills. and if i did do something like this, it would look godawful. so thank you.



cheers to that! ya thanks matt for makeing this space.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 13, 2009)

haha, thanks everyone! okay, now i do have to admit that i guess i didnt put too much thought into the top pic, nor looked at it too closely, because i just assumed it was a traveler kid sitting on a fence somewhere (i got the image from flickr)until toberborgan told me it was a horse last week. i guess my brain is just wired wierd or something. we had a good laugh about it, so we decided to ask you all and see what the concensus was


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 13, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> ...Matt, this site is t it's peak of wicked awesomeness



Uh oh - go out while you're on top Matt!!! Time to retire!

AhHHA - this post is HILARIOUS. Leave it to Wider to post a blown up clarified image of the thing just to show it's indeed NOT a fence post. AHAHAhAHHAAH - I mean - that's a pretty big fence post that kid is sitting on there in comparison to the others - no no no - it's the sitting post!!! SHEESH!!! Hasn't anyone ever seen these!?!?! They're all OVER the fence lines - especially in Wyoming. DUH.


----------



## finn (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks like an old cigarette ad! Ha ha, I'm sure you can photoshop in some more interesting silhouettes.


----------



## Angela (Feb 2, 2009)

Haven't yall ever seen those caged rock bin things along fence lines, I imagine one would be kind of uncomfortable to sit on though, so yeah probably a horse.


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 2, 2009)

*It's actually a lady wearing a 1920's style dress while she's lighting a cigarette!*


----------



## Labea (Feb 2, 2009)

Shoestring said:


> *It's actually a lady wearing a 1920's style dress while she's lighting a cigarette!*



victorian style


----------

